# Can't install Supreme Commander 2



## Kris Munson (May 4, 2010)

We are trying to install Supreme Commander 2 on my ASUS computer, and it won't work. If anyone out there can give really basic, step-by-step instructions to help resolve this problem, I would SO appreciate it!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

First, check the system requirements on the back of the game box or in the manual and see if your computer is powerful enough to play the game (CPU, graphics card, RAM, etc).

If it meets the requirements, insert the DVD and wait for the Autorun option to appear. It will ask you whether you want to install the game or open Windows Explorer. Choose install and wait for it to complete.

If you've already tried this, at what stage does it stop installing? Does it give any error messages?

If Autorun doesn't work, open Windows Explorer, go to the DVD folder and run *setup.exe* from there.

Is your Asus a dekstop or laptop?


----------



## Kris Munson (May 4, 2010)

My ASUS is a laptop.

I think that the requirements are for 1 G, and the computer only has 0.5 G.

So we may be out of luck.

Basically the game installs, but it takes forever to do so, and then when it's done, it won't run. I don't think it gives any error messages.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If it's a laptop, the onboard graphics chip probably isn't good enough, as well as the memory being too low (you have 0.5gb, the game needs 2gb).


----------



## Kris Munson (May 4, 2010)

I also have a Toshiba Laptop M505, Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P7350 2.00 GHz with 4 G -- wouldn't the software work on this computer? The slow computer is my son's, while the faster computer is mine and is used for business -- that's why I originally didn't want to put the game on my computer.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It should work on your Toshiba which has GMA X4500 onboard graphics, Dual Core CPU and 4gb RAM, but some games aren't designed for laptops, so I can't say how well it will play.

If the game is for your son, and you want to install it on your business laptop, create a new user account for him with limited rights so he can't interfere with your work documents (and make backups just to be sure).


----------



## Kris Munson (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for that advice -- I never would have come to that conclusion on my own!


----------

